# Don't know which Visa to get



## fatalm1 (Jan 13, 2014)

Hey everyone,
I've been trying for a few days to figure out which visa would be the best for me but have found it quite overwhelming, the embassy wasn't much help either.
These are my answers to the questions given in this forum:

Do you have an academic degree?
Yes, Bachelors Degree

Are you a student or recent graduate in your home country?
Yes, recent graduate in Australia.

Are you an Australian citizen?
Yes

Do you have an extraordinary ability in anything?
Yes, if music production and songwriting count

Thanks,
Let me know if you can which options I can go for. I have also heard about a working visa that allows you to go over to the states for 3 years without first having a job secured, so when you are there you can find a job, is this true?


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Look at the E3 visa and see if you qualify.


----------



## fatalm1 (Jan 13, 2014)

Yeah I've looked into that, with that visa I would have to have a job secured before I leave the country is that right? And do you know how long that allows me to stay in the states for? 
I also had an inquiry about the J-1 visa, I know that last year there were people who got the visa after graduating from college and it allowed them to stay in the states for up to 1 year to do whatever, and if they got a job/sponsored while there they can stay for longer and get a working visa, is this correct? I haven't been able to find the proper information for it, it was in the newspaper


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

E3 is for 2 years plus extentions:

E-3 Certain Specialty Occupation Professionals from Australia | USCIS

The J-1 does not allow you to be in the US to do "whatever". The visa is sponsored by companies so that the participants get work experience, educational and cultural exchanges

The following link provides a list of categories that have sponsorship and the sponsoring companies themselves.

Participants | J-1 Visa


----------



## fatalm1 (Jan 13, 2014)

Ah right I understand, so the J-1 allows you to stay there for a year is that correct? And do you need to contact the company beforehand for the sponsorship and then apply for the J-1 or can you apply for it and then you select where you want to go? 
Also, is there any type of visa that allows you to stay in the states for a certain amount of time without having a job secured first? And then when you go over there and find a job you can switch visas? Thanks


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

fatalm1 said:


> Ah right I understand, so the J-1 allows you to stay there for a year is that correct? And do you need to contact the company beforehand for the sponsorship and then apply for the J-1 or can you apply for it and then you select where you want to go?
> Also, is there any type of visa that allows you to stay in the states for a certain amount of time without having a job secured first? And then when you go over there and find a job you can switch visas? Thanks


If you read the document I sent you your questions will be answered. 

Basically you need to find a company which is willing to sponsor you in order for you to qualify for the J-1. The sponsoring company provides you with a DS2019 form which then allows you to apply for the J1. Look at the list of sponsoring companies and find out if any are in your field.

Keep in mind the sponsoring company is expecting something from you, so you need to have skills/experience to offer.

No, there is no visa which allows you to enter the US, find work and then switch to a work visa. 

You CAN enter the US, go to interviews (if anyone would interview you since you don't have a work permit) and then, if offered a job, leave the country while the company applies for the work visa.


----------



## fatalm1 (Jan 13, 2014)

Ok yep makes sense, are you by any chance aware of any employment companies in the states that find work for internationals? I'm sure that will make it easier to acquire an E-3 visa. 
And one last question, I have heard that with the B-2 visa, it allows you to go to the states for 90 days, and there is an option to extend it to 5 years, is this true? And also in that 90 days for example, would I be able to find a job and get sponsored or is that impossible?
Thanks for all your help by the way, those are pretty much all the questions I needed to ask!


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

fatalm1 said:


> Ok yep makes sense, are you by any chance aware of any employment companies in the states that find work for internationals? I'm sure that will make it easier to acquire an E-3 visa.
> And one last question, I have heard that with the B-2 visa, it allows you to go to the states for 90 days, and there is an option to extend it to 5 years, is this true? And also in that 90 days for example, would I be able to find a job and get sponsored or is that impossible?
> Thanks for all your help by the way, those are pretty much all the questions I needed to ask!


May I suggest Square One.

Go to travel.state.gov and read through the various options. B2 allows a stay up to 180 days, has to be applied for and granted, does not allow work.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

twostep said:


> May I suggest Square One.
> 
> Go to travel.state.gov and read through the various options. B2 allows a stay up to 180 days, has to be applied for and granted, does not allow work.


....... and if you already qualify to travel to the US on the VWP, then being young, unemployed etc etc is likely to get you denied. ......... then you wont be able to use the VWP again because of your visa denial and you will have to continue to apply for a visa until such time as they agree to give you one.


----------



## fatalm1 (Jan 13, 2014)

Yeah I've been reading through it but some of it was confusing hence why I used this forum, ahh alright, so with the B-2 what about in the case that I network with an employer and in the odd case they are happy to hire me and sponsor me, is that possible? Would I just have to get another visa in that case?
And with the J-1 visa, I understand that Interexchange offer the independence option, where you can head over without a job secured first, and it allows you to stay for up to a year, but after that do you have to come back to Aus for 2 years (part of the stay home requirement)? Or is that not the case if you get sponsored while there?


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

fatalm1 said:


> And one last question, I have heard that with the B-2 visa, it allows you to go to the states for 90 days, and there is an option to extend it to 5 years, is this true? And also in that 90 days for example, would I be able to find a job and get sponsored or is that impossible?!


all total nonsense


J-1 Visa

Pick a visa 


There are basically NINE ways that you can get a visa to live and work in the US: 

(1) Marriage (or engagement in anticipation of marriage) to a US citizen. 

(2) You have skills that are in short supply in the US e.g. scientific or medical training. A degree is normally a must. Or you have superior specialist skills with at least 12 years experience. (H visas)applications next received on 1st April 2014

(3) You have an Employer who is willing to transfer you - but even the employer has to make a good case for you - so you have to be a manager unless you fall under category (2) above.(L visas)

(4) You may get a Green card in the diversity lottery (UK citizens, except N.Ireland, are not generally eligible unless you, your spouse or parents were born abroad or held a different citizenship.

(5)You own or buy business (does not get you permanent resident status i.e. no green card)You must be a national of a qualifying Treaty countries. The business must have a minimum value of around $150k (more the better) bearing in mind you will need somewhere to live and with any startup business you will need at least 2 years living money as back up. So a figure of $350k would be a nearer minimum (E-2 visas)

(6)You are an "investor" i.e. you have at least US $1m in assets to bring with you. half of that in a few areas. And your background will be investigated to the hilt. (EB-5 visas)

(7)You have a close relative (mother, father, brother, sister and no further) who is an US citizen who would sponsor you, approx time this take 2-12 years?

(8.The R1 visa is available to foreign members of religious denominations, having bona fide non-profit religious organizations in the U.S., for entering the U.S. to carry on the activities of a minister or religious worker as a profession, occupation or vocation

(9)THE UNUSUAL You are in a position to claim refugee status/political asylum. or You get a member of Congress to sponsor a private bill with legislation that applies just to you. 
The S visa issued to persons who assist US law enforcement to investigate and prosecute crimes and terrorist activities such as money laundering and organized crime


Recruitment agent will not take you seriously if you are not already in the US. Writing for jobs is really a waste of time; likewise US employers have no idea what foreign qualification are or mean (except Degrees) it may pay you to get your qualification translated into a US equivalent, there are Companies that do this (World Education Services-International Credential Evaluation Expertise) .. 
But if you are getting a visa under (2) above then you need a job offer before you can get the visa. Your Employer will be your sponsor this will cost them upward of $5k. So you can see you have to be offering something really special to get considered They may also have to prove to the Dept of labor that there is no American who can do the job if the position is to be permanent ©
DO NOT USE VISA CONSULTANTS


----------



## fatalm1 (Jan 13, 2014)

Ahh I see, none of these really relate to me yet as I'm just a recent graduate, 
I know that I can do a 1 year J-1 visa so I can live and work for a year, but I was wondering if I do get sponsored while there, can I extend my stay and get another visa like an E-3? I also haven't cleared up the whole "home stay" situation, if I do get sponsored do I still have to come back to Australia for 2 years before going back or?
Thanks


----------



## fatalm1 (Jan 13, 2014)

bump


----------



## Stacey1991 (Jan 21, 2014)

fatalm1 said:


> bump


I am currently in the process of getting a J-1 Visa to work in hospitality. You need to have a job in America before you can apply for the J-1 Visa. When it comes to getting a sponsor it is very hard to do it on your own. The company I am going through is global work and travel co. They will run you through everything you need to know. extremely helpful.


----------

